# Who had one of these when they were a kid?



## debodun (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## A2ZGrammie (Jul 19, 2019)

Oh I did! I think I have something similar now. Or my mother did, and I inherited it.


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 19, 2019)

Heavens!  I still have a couple of those in my sewing supplies.   ..  Granddaughters make pot holders every once in a while.  You can still buy the yarn.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 19, 2019)

I had it and I loved it !


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2019)

I took it on vacation when we went to the coast of Maine one year. I sold the potholders I made to other people at the resort/campground; three for a dollar. A bargain even at 1960s prices. I wonder how many are still around?


----------



## win231 (Jul 19, 2019)

What is it & what does it do?


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2019)

It is a loom to make yarn loop potholders.


----------



## Keesha (Jul 19, 2019)

win231 said:


> What is it & what does it do?


Ditto. 
Is it a pattern holder maker for yarn  making items?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2019)

I had one and used to sell the potholders for 50 cents a piece to the neighbors.  I loved making them!


----------



## charry (Jul 19, 2019)

ohhh , i didnt have one of those ...


----------



## toffee (Jul 19, 2019)

never heard of it ' making pot holders for what pot?  lol


----------



## debodun (Jul 19, 2019)

A saucepan pot.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 19, 2019)

toffee said:


> never heard of it ' making pot holders for what pot?  lol


To hold onto hot pots, hot casseroles and the like.


----------



## win231 (Jul 19, 2019)

Well, it looks nice, but not something I would trust.  I do trust my "Ove Glove."


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 19, 2019)

toffee said:


> never heard of it ' making pot holders for what pot?  lol


I suppose you could put your stash in there.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 19, 2019)

We made those potholders at the community pool when we were kids.

We also made plastic boondoggle key chains.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 19, 2019)

I remember making those pot holders. I never used the hook for the edges. I did better with my fingers.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 19, 2019)

Never saw it, never had it, never used it!


----------



## toffee (Jul 20, 2019)

hahaha seen it all now --


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 20, 2019)

Never seen such a contraption before in my life... was wondering how you would use such a thing for building or in the garage, or even to cook with...


----------



## Fyrefox (Jul 21, 2019)

While I didn't have one of those as a guy, I remember seeing lots of them around with colorful pot holders being generated almost compulsively...


----------



## Lynk (Aug 1, 2019)

My sisters and I made potholders and sold them door to door.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2019)

I can't count how many pot holders I made when I was young. If was one of my favorite things to do.


----------

